# A few from the garden - no insects or spiders



## davholla (Nov 4, 2016)

A centipede



CentipedeEF7A9546 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Centipede at 2.0 Magnification about 12mm long.

A woodlouse, 3.0 Magnification 2.6 mm, "Androniscus dentiger,"



WoodlouseEF7A9553 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Centipede and Millipede together



EF7A6932cousins by davholla2002, on Flickr
1.0Mag Centipede 13mm Millipede 15mm
Not a brilliant photo but good to compare which is which

The same again but closer



EF7A6942Cousinsv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Close up of the Millipede



EF7A9651Millipede by davholla2002, on Flickr

Millipede 1.5 Mag in the photo about 11mm long


----------



## raeanana (Nov 4, 2016)

I really like the woodlouse photo!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice set


----------



## davholla (Nov 5, 2016)

Thank you both.


----------

